# Pics of my '01 LSB M3



## kmurph (Mar 31, 2003)




----------



## alpinewhite325i (Jan 20, 2002)

Looks great :thumbup: 

I'm from Pgh as well...haven't seen any LSB M3's :dunno: 

Are you from the North or South Hills??


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

Why do the pics look so different? One's I've seen in person look different from yours. :dunno: maybe its the pics.


----------



## kmurph (Mar 31, 2003)

I live in the North Hills next to North Park...I've seen one other LSB M3 around in the Shadyside area.

The 3rd pic down was photoshopped a little. The others look different because differences in light really change the color of Laguna Seca Blue in person and in pictures. LSB almost never looks accurate in photos.


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

kmurph said:


> *I live in the North Hills next to North Park...I've seen one other LSB M3 around in the Shadyside area.
> 
> The 3rd pic down was photoshopped a little. The others look different because differences in light really change the color of Laguna Seca Blue in person and in pictures. LSB almost never looks accurate in photos. *


I've seen a few in person and I like the color, in the first pic it looks teal :dunno:


----------



## Laguna01///M3 (Sep 1, 2002)

Pix dont do the car justice. I love the color, for it's uniqueness, and for it being exclusive to the M's. 

-Walter


----------



## Laguna01///M3 (Sep 1, 2002)

my rear shot


----------

